# General Reinwald interviewed [NPR Radio]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Marine Corps General Reinwald was interviewed on the radio the other day and you have to read his reply to the lady who interviewed him concerning guns and children. Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you gotta love this!!!!



This is one of the best comeback lines of all time. It is a portion of National Public Radio (NPR) interview between a female broadcaster and US Marine Corps General Reinwald who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military installation.



FEMALE INTERVIEWER: So, General Reinwald, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base?

GENERAL REINWALD: We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery, and shooting.

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?

GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range.

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children?

GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm.

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: But you're equipping them to become violent killers.

GENERAL REINWALD: Well, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?



The radio went silent and the interview ended.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh my friggin' God, that's absolutely hilarious







! I don't know the General from a hole in the ground, but I am now his biggest fan, we definitely need more guys like him!


----------



## dekk (May 15, 2002)

If it happened, it would have been even funnier. Unfortunately, it never did. Its an urban legend.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dam always too good to be true


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

One of my old clunkers (Not a Crown Vic by the way) only had an AM radio and the only station I could get was NPR on Rt 128 while going home from my 12-8 shift. I should be having surgery on my right hand for punching the dashboard 1000+ times. Anyone who listens to that s#it needs therapy. What a bunch of Cambridge "Nuclear Free Zone" liberal Birchenstock wearing freaks. Give me Steve Sweeney & Howard Stern in the morning for any drive.


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi,

It may be an urban legand but I think I'll keep that line in my book for future use.

Mike


----------

